# Five-a-side football



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone in Abu Dhabi play football in the evening? My friend, his 15 year old son and I would like to play if there are any opportunities.


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Check out this Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/football.abudhabi/

It's only just been set up so there's not a lot of us in it so far but hopefully it'll pick up soon.


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds great mate. We are more senior players but still enjoy a game. I have emailed the link to my friend.


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

i've sent a request to join the FB group


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like we're getting a few more people, hopefully we can get something on the go soon!


----------



## MariusRO (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi guys, if someone is interested we arranged a game for this Saturday from 7 pm for 1 hour and 30 minutes in Zayed Sport City.
If you want to join please announce us in this private group on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/football.abudhabi/


----------

